# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  PERFECT BUST opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

PERFECT BUST POWIĘKSZANIE PIERSI -SZYBKA KURACJA
czy zażywanie go nie powoduje jakiś skutków ubocznych typu otyłość itp. ???

----------


## andrelka

Wiem,że temat ten już trochę ma ale ja również chciałam sie dopytać czy któraś z Was stosowała tabletki Perfect Bust? Obecnie jestem na początku stosowania.Będę się starała lykać je regularnie ( przynajmniej tak sobie własnie obiecuję).
Wykupiłam sobie opakowanie 90 tabletek ( czyli kurację na 3 miesiące).
Po jakim czasie widać pierwsze efekty?
Jaki jest efekt powiększenia?

----------


## malina22

> Wiem,że temat ten już trochę ma ale ja również chciałam sie dopytać czy któraś z Was stosowała tabletki Perfect Bust? Obecnie jestem na początku stosowania.Będę się starała lykać je regularnie ( przynajmniej tak sobie własnie obiecuję).
> Wykupiłam sobie opakowanie 90 tabletek ( czyli kurację na 3 miesiące).
> Po jakim czasie widać pierwsze efekty?
> Jaki jest efekt powiększenia?


Ja stosowałam. Jestem zadowolona z efektu. Zastanawiałam się wcześniej nad operacją. Ostatecznie zdecydowałam sie na tabletki i był to bardzo dobry wybór. Wprawdzie piersi nie powiększą Ci się o kilka rozmiarów ale na pewno możesz liczyć na powiększenie tak o jeden rozmiar. Piersi są jędrniejsze oraz wypełnione.
Efekty widzisz tak na początku drugiego miesiaca. W pierszym jest jednak za wcześnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytalam ze skutkiem ubcznym perfect bust jest wrazliwosc na slonce. czy mozna chodzic na solarium podczas kuracji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ojej  Sama nie czytałam o takim efekcie ubocznym i powiem Ci,że nawet nie wiem,ze coś takiego moze wystąpić  :Smile:  Poza tym opalałam sie podczas kuracji ( naturalnei bo do solarium nie chodzę). I nic sie nie stało.Efektywność nie zmalała bo jednak efekty widziałam. Biuścik był bardziej jedrny .W zasadzie to nadal jest pomimo tego,ze mineło kila miesięcy
Co się moze ogólnie stać innego?

----------

